# Asians of SAS - what kind of eye lids do you have?



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

*Anyone with Asian/mixed ancestry can participate.

Reading another thread on here, I actually came across the concept of monolids. I didn't really realise it had a name to be honest. Which one do you have and more importantly does it matter to you?

Monolid top frame in picture, hooded at the bottom:

http://www.beautyhows.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Monolids-Double-Eyelid-Glue-on-monolids.jpg


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

damn it, why didn't my poll show up :'(. 

Just post your answers for now.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Mine are hooded but heard a lot of Asians getting cosmetic surgery to get them hooded if they have monolids. The Koreans are particularly hot on this I'm told.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Smallfry said:


> Mine are hooded but heard a lot of Asians getting cosmetic surgery to get them hooded if they have monolids. The Koreans are particularly hot on this I'm told.


 Mine are hooded too. And yeah, I have heard of the Koreans leading the charge on this type of surgery (not sure why though)


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mine are hooded as well. I never really even thought of it until I saw something on TV years ago where this Asian woman was talking about how all Asians are obsessed with having or getting the eye fold. But I was thinking to myself "Uh no not all of us are like that" because I had never heard of it or heard any of my relatives talk about it either.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

one of my eyes is monolid, but the other one is double eye lid. If you want to get double eye lids, an easy way is to use eye lid tape.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm half, and I have hooded eyelids.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

^wtf lol

i have the second one on the bottom.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

there seem to be a lot more monolidded narrow-eyed koreans compared to other east asians, idk i guess it's just a regional phenotype. peeps in the northern parts of china, close to korea, tend to have similar facial features too, and then when you get further down south you have more double lids and a rounder eye shape.

i myself have hooded eyelids, but the space between my crease and my lashline is sooooo narrow that when i open my eyes up wide they look like monolids. makeup is also a problem. i used to follow those popular western eye makeup tutorials and they always end up either not looking good or smudging everywhere, often both. now i just do whatever.

and here's a pic of the many different types of asian eyelids. last one on the bottom right (h) is a typical caucasian lunar crease. i'm type f.












Lovecrushed said:


> one of my eyes is monolid, but the other one is double eye lid.


whoaaa what is this magic (๑• . •๑)


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

I have hooded eyelids or type b in bad baby's picture. I'm Korean and yes, hooded eyelids is hot right now in Korea. Just like having big boobs and a fat *ss is popular in America.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

doubles on both.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I just learned about the "cosmetic-care" that some Asians have with their eyelids. I personally think it's silly. All of the examples look normal. It's sad that people feel they have to get surgery on a tiny sheath of skin.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

This is too hard for my brain to comprehend.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Ignopius said:


> This is too hard for my brain to comprehend.


lol which part?

and i guess there are some individuals who are not fussed about this kind of thing, but generally all women everywhere like to have big, fancy-looking eyes. hence the popularity of eye makeup and lash curlers, etc. and i know in the west when we think of cosmetic surgery, we think, "OMG CUTTING YOUR FACE OPEN WITH KNIVES AND ****", but i'm given to understand that in korea it's quite commonplace to have minor stuff like this done, perhaps no different from getting your ears pierced for aesthetic reasons and such. i mean, you are pretty much just etching a line on your eyelid, that's all.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Elov said:


> I'm half, and I have hooded eyelids.


I'm a half-breed too and I hate my eyes, damn this world... :frown2:


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

bad baby said:


> lol which part?
> 
> and i guess there are some individuals who are not fussed about this kind of thing, but generally all women everywhere like to have big, fancy-looking eyes. hence the popularity of eye makeup and lash curlers, etc. and i know in the west when we think of cosmetic surgery, we think, "OMG CUTTING YOUR FACE OPEN WITH KNIVES AND ****", but i'm given to understand that in korea it's quite commonplace to have minor stuff like this done, perhaps no different from getting your ears pierced for aesthetic reasons and such. i mean, you are pretty much just etching a line on your eyelid, that's all.


The idea of changing the physical part of your eye just grosses me out though! :O maybe I'm too 'traditional' on this one.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

ok i just looked up a bunch of post-surgery vids that peeps have put up on youtube, and ermahgad that looks like it really hurts. srsly i'm flinching just looking at them. they look like they got beat up or somthing (>_<)

also i never knew about that monolid ***** face thing that @mentoes mentioned, but apparently it's a thing.



> Take the US journalist Julie Chen, whose former boss at an Ohio news station claimed her "Asian eyes" made her look "disinterested and bored". Later, a big-time agent refused to represent her unless she had surgery to make her eyes bigger. After she underwent the surgery, her career took off.


now i'm actually beginning to wonder if monolids/small eyes make your eyes _seem_ less expressive and makes it harder for people to interpret your emotional cues since a lot of that is conveyed through the eyes.

...who knew there was so much that lies behind that little crease?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

bad baby said:


> there seem to be a lot more monolidded narrow-eyed koreans compared to other east asians, idk i guess it's just a regional phenotype. peeps in the northern parts of china, close to korea, tend to have similar facial features too, and then when you get further down south you have more double lids and a rounder eye shape.
> 
> i myself have hooded eyelids, but the space between my crease and my lashline is sooooo narrow that when i open my eyes up wide they look like monolids. makeup is also a problem. i used to follow those popular western eye makeup tutorials and they always end up either not looking good or smudging everywhere, often both. now i just do whatever.
> 
> ...


I think I'm type G according to that chart. I wish it had more description because a lot of the eyes look similar. I feel like my eyelids make my eyes look droopy, so I always looked uninterested, bored or tired. ;-;


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Malek said:


> I'm a half-breed too and I hate my eyes, damn this world... :frown2:


 I've always viewed half Chinese/Asian people to be more beautiful (my cousin is half and I've always admired her looks). I'd say embrace it


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

My left eye is hooded and my right eye is double. I've mastered the art of applying my eye makeup to achieve a more symmetric look to my eyes instead of having to rely on eyelid tape these days.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Smallfry said:


> I've always viewed half Chinese/Asian people to be more beautiful (my cousin is half and I've always admired her looks). I'd say embrace it


Nah, half-breed guys like me are fugly, maybe if I were a girl, maybe.. But oh well. :frown2:


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Malek said:


> Nah, half-breed guys like me are fugly, maybe if I were a girl, maybe.. But oh well. :frown2:


That's not true, man. You're not ugly. Also a bunch of my cousins are half white and half Asian and good looking for the most part.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Malek said:


> Nah, half-breed guys like me are fugly, maybe if I were a girl, maybe.. But oh well.


Hell no. I know a Korean/Russian hybrid that is gorg. Along with a lot of other mixes.
I have a couple of half-white family members that aren't bad looking either.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I always found the classic monolid quite cute in the opposite sex, and suffice to say it's probably a part of the reason I have found myself attracted to Asian girls in the past.

I also have a Korean friend who makes jokes about getting nose-bridge surgery to look more white, and I think to myself, "man, just embrace yourself!" I don't really understand why looking caucasian is the Holy Grail of racial aesthetics, especially when I know so many white people who go for people outside their race when it comes to that very thing.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah I've heard a lot of Koreans get plastic surgery: http://newobserveronline.com/korean-beauty-pageant-dissolves-into-plastic-surgery-euro-clone-farce/

I guess if they like it, why not?

Also can't tell the difference between monolid and stuff like that... didn't even know that term existed, must be a racial thing between asians.

And what about Indians, we are technically Asian -- but we don't have the east asian eyes I guess.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

meepie said:


> Yeah I've heard a lot of Koreans get plastic surgery: http://newobserveronline.com/korean-beauty-pageant-dissolves-into-plastic-surgery-euro-clone-farce/
> 
> I guess if they like it, why not?
> 
> ...


Nope, but again Indian women are attractive in their own right. I guess a point to be made is that it's okay to be appreciated for what makes you unique, because everyone is different.

Hate it how social warriors try to make out as if I'm morally corrupt for appreciating women of all races for their distinct aesthetics. Like for serious stfu man.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

meepie said:


> Yeah I've heard a lot of Koreans get plastic surgery: http://newobserveronline.com/korean-beauty-pageant-dissolves-into-plastic-surgery-euro-clone-farce/
> 
> I guess if they like it, why not?
> 
> ...


Bollywood actresses comes to mind with very stunning hair, skin and eyes


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Elov said:


> I think I'm type G according to that chart. I wish it had more description because a lot of the eyes look similar. I feel like my eyelids make my eyes look droopy, so I always looked uninterested, bored or tired. ;-;


oh yea there are descriptions that go along with it. i just neglected to post them cuz i'm a derp like that. =_=

here it is in its full glory


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking at the pics I guess mine are closest to B and G.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

bad baby said:


> oh yea there are descriptions that go along with it. i just neglected to post them cuz i'm a derp like that. =_=
> 
> here it is in its full glory


I think I have a combination of d and f, but there's so little of a lid that you can barely see it. My left eye has a more pronounced lid. it bothered me when I was younger, but not so much now. However, applying eye make-up... I won't even attempt it, it's impossible since I've not seen many tutorials for eyes that are exactly like mine. There's makeup tutorials for hooded eyes but um, I think I need a makeup artist or something. I'm so jealous of the people that have tons of eye space to work with. suuuucks.

Also, interesting fact about reporter Julie Chen. It could very well be a cosmetic thing amongst asians and not a Westernization thing. My mom had the eyelid surgery when I was a baby, somehow it never really registered that she changed her appearance. Then again, I've never seen her with any other eyelid except for in pictures.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I still can't help but feel my eyes nowadays are like my worse feature, even more so since I always seem to have bags and wrinkles under my eyes, like I lost that happy youthfulness I once possessed. I'm concerned about surgery, I saved up for nose surgery to fix a deviated septum, if I had the money would I opt for eyelid surgery? Why stop there? Why not go for eye laser surgery once my eyes stabilize? I feel so isolated, alone, and unrelatable/insecure around people at work, why not try something new if it'll give me the possibility of peace of mind? Hmm.


----------

